# Other Places Around The World > Mexico, Central & South America >  >  Chile

## LindaP

I thought I would share some photos my son took recently while working in snow conditions, and setting off avalanches in Chile (plus I was tired of seeing Bolivia on board!) :)

----------


## Rosemary

Amazing!  Beautiful!  What is the avalanche project?

----------


## MIke R

looks good to me...

Rosemary....in many ski areas which feature very steep inbounds or off piste terrain...ski patrol will shoot head walls  with little grenades to trigger avalanches so that skiers cannot trigger them...its big in Colorado and Utah....

----------


## LindaP

Correct, also his job is to protect the miners and  the mine from avalanches and slides, as well as clearing the roads, so the trucks loaded with copper or minerals from the mines can get through.

----------


## Rosemary

Interesting.  Thank you.

----------


## Petri

Nice!   Has he had any trouble with the record breaking amounts of snow Chile has been experiencing this winter?


We need more reports from around the world to get my photos organized :-)  JEK's trip to Africa triggered me to go through the Botswana photos (finally), and now I want to do the Chile and Argentina photos as well..

I was reading the other day about the Nomads of the Seas trips ( http://www.nomads.cl/), it's a yacht with two helicopters on board that cruises in Patagonia in Chile (south from Puerto Montt).  They do all kinds of jet-boating, kayaking, rafting, trekking, natural hot springs, snorkeling, heli-ski to the virgin snow volcanos, fly fishing, etc. etc. around the beautiful region, accompanied by chilean food and wine.

----------


## Rosemary

Patagonia is at the top of my list of places to explore.

----------


## LindaP

Petri,
     He was at the mine almost all of July with all the snow....his job is supposed to be 7 days on, 5 days off...but with all the snow clearing and avalauncher work, he was busy!
  He did manage to escape the last 3 foot snowfall a few weeks ago, when he came home for a week though!
 He is enjoying the reaps of that snow though, snowboarding and split-boarding and ice climbing !

----------


## tim

What an exciting job!

----------

